# [solved!!]Gnome Network Manager doesn't work!

## biergaizi

UPDATE3:

I'm tried to turn on my Android WiFi Internet Sharing, It is a WPA-PSK WiFi, but Gnome Network Manager found it!

Then, I tried to change my router settings. I discovered Gentoo can't "see" WiFi(s) on channel 12, I change my router to channel 1, then it's works!

It's may a driver's bug. But I succeed to work-around it, so I don't care about it now.

my USB WiFi model: TP-Link TL-WN721N, chip is 

```
Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
```

, and using ar9271-firmware(ath9k_htc).

UPDATE2:

I found some bug report on Fedora Bugzilla:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=794954

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=789291

I think it's a Gentoo/upstream bug with systemd. So, I merge it with USE '-systemd', then Gnome Network Manager is working!

WIFI are okay too. But I also can't find any WPA-PSK encrypted wifi, they are "invisible"! 

UPDATE1:

I tried to "startx" as root, Gnome Network Manager is working! Everything is fine on root user.

Only wireless connection still not working: It can discovery Wifi connections. But it can't find any WPA-PSK encrypted wifi, they are "invisible"! WEP or no-encrypted wifi are visible, but after I clicked them, Network Manager told me "Auth failed!"

Gnome Network manager doesn't work!

It's very strange!

I merged a Gentoo system with Gnome3 today. I'd like to use Gnome Network Manager to manage my network, but it has many problems:

1. My net devices(such as iPhone Internet sharing, Ethernet card, USB Wifi Card) are in the list of Gnome Network manager on Gnome3.

2. I can't configure it! "configure" button is not active, it's grey.

3. It can discovery Wifi connections. But it can't find any WPA-PSK encrypted wifi, they are "invisible"! WEP or no-encrypted wifi are visible, but after I clicked them, Network Manager didn't do anything! There isn't any pop-window.

4. I forced Gnome3 to fall-back mode, and I discovered  "configure" button is actived! But when I add any configure clicked "save", an error appeared "No session found for uid 1000 (unknown)". I can't understand it!

5. When I clicked WIFI(s), I also got this error: "No session found for uid 1000 (unknown)"

6. Internet connections on eth0 are okay, Because OpenRC set up it on boot, But when I turn off it on Network Manager, I can't turn on it forever!

Command line tools, such as ifconfig are okay.

I using Linux(also the command line) in a not-short-time, and Gentoo a half year. But I can't understand these things! I will try "emerge -e world", it is a magic  :Smile:  But It's may can't slove the problems.

And sorry for the bad English at the end. You can't my grammer/splling errors when the problem is solved(LoL).

Please help me! Thanks!

---------------------------------------

Infomations:

1.Portage:

```
gaizi biergaizi # emerge -av networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0  USE="bluetooth dhcpcd introspection nss ppp systemd -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -resolvconf -wimax" 0 kB
```

2.USE:

```
USE="-xfce -kde -emacs -gps -qt4 sse sse2 sse3 sse4 mmx -hal gnome gtk branding X dbus acpi bash-completion evdev ipod sqlite cjk cdr dri -selinux systemd -ipv6 udev ios xetex fuse"
```

----------

## elnone

Thanks regarding USE parameter "-systemd", this solves issue with NM in gnome-3.4.1

----------

